# Hymer skylight cover



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Guys, another question, I have a merc hymer, 93, s660 and the main skylight in the roof has no blind or fly net. I would like to aquire one for the Hymer but i really havent got a clue what an original looks like. The previous owner was wedging a sheet of plastic between the skylight window and the rubber seal at night however im loathed to continue this procedure as its a recipe for disaster. Im surprised Hymer have such superb blinds in all the main windows but left out the main roof light... or maybe mine had one. If anyine has one on thier old hymer and wouldnt mind posting a pic that would be great. Many Thanks


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Hopefully picture attached.

We have a 93/4 S700. If you find out how to best clean the 'furry' ceiling let me know!


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Rankins, Thanks for the post, Thats a great help, i will make a few calls Monday and see if i can source one. Regards to the fluffy carpet ceiling i used my Mums "QVC" steam cleaner. I tried a small area above the door to sample and bobs your uncle it worked really well. I only had a small area to clean but it certainly did the trick. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Horlix said:


> Regards to the fluffy carpet ceiling i used my Mums "QVC" steam cleaner.


Thanks for that, will look at steam cleaners.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We sourced a retro fit blind and cover from Brownhills. It was surprisingly cheap at around £30. This was some time ago though, it may be more expensive now. 

Depending on what handle you have on your roof vent you may need a conversion kit to bring the handle through the new cover. 

Aye, a steam cleaner is the way to go. And lots and LOTS of cloths!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Check out O'Learys http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/ they carry most parts.
If you Google Remis or Seitz Blind Box you should find a suitable unit.

Alan


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

Please see the diagram below from the Hymer parts system depicting the main rooflight from a 93 S700; these parts can be ordered from your preferred Hymer dealer. The blind is detailed in position 18 PN 397070 with a suggested selling price of €81.80 and Hymer currently have 1 in stock. The flyscreen is detailed in position 17 PN 583320 with a suggested selling price of €13.37 (€12.07) and Hymer currently have 23 in stock. € prices need converting to £ and exclude VAT, the price is the parenthesis is our price.

Rankins photo looks very similar to an NRF window blind, photo attached. These can be purchased through your preferred dealer provided they have an account with the trade supplier Nova Leisure. The Hymer rooflight lists with an aperture size of 800 x 500 and the closest NRF blind PN 31502 has overall dimensions of 876mm x 650mm however I would be unable to advise if this will be compatible; expect to pay up to around £60 for this blind.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for all your help you lovely people, I will look into this Chris, Is this something Brownhills would be able to get do you think. The dimensions look spot on.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Horlix said:


> Thanks for all your help you lovely people, I will look into this Chris, Is this something Brownhills would be able to get do you think. The dimensions look spot on.


Excellent choice of MH, I fitted a roof blind to a similar age hymer and it was about £70 6 years ago and only took a few minutes.

I am sure Brownhills will take your money but they don't have a very good reputation, have a search and read about them.

If you look at reports on the site premiermotorhomes seem to get good feedback although I have never used them myself.

James


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks again James, When i owned the old Westfalia i knew where to shop and the options were greater with VW, however pickings are slim with my Hymer, Ive heard very little about Brownhills. I will look at premier motor homes. I have uploaded a picture of the skylight at

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Classic-Mercedes-Hymers/454935171277756

Thanks for your help


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As Chris is a reputable Hymer dealer and able to offer this much help, he could be your best option. He may also be rather nearer than Bro*****ls if you wanted the work done for you.



Alan


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Horlix said:


> Thanks for all your help you lovely people, I will look into this Chris, Is this something Brownhills would be able to get do you think. The dimensions look spot on.


Good morning Horlix,

If you are referring to Hymer parts then this would be subject to whether they still have parts access as they are no longer a Hymer dealer. With regards to ordering from Nova Leisure, it's pretty much guaranteed they will have an account as Nova are the primary Fiamma importer.

Having looked at this again this morning the NRF blind is slightly different in that the one end is flat and one end is curved whereas Rankins photo is curved at both ends to accommodate the roller tubes. It also happens that I had to request a photo of the blind clip this morning as per the photo attached, which given the colour and style leads me to believe that the blind shown in Rankins post is quite likely to be the original factory option.

You mau wish to contact JackieP to see if they would be kind enough to provide a photo and measurements of their blind for comparative purposes before you commit to a purchase.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Sadly, our van was written off and has gone to hymerheaven. I do remember that the original vent had rounded corners but the retro fit blind had square corners. We just screwed it into the ceiling and it covered the whole lot. 

Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## K9d (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a quilt with Velcro that came with my Hymer, I've been looking at the best way to fit it, but this thread has shown me a much better way.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Ha ha. We lived with one of those for two years until we went all posh with the real thing. 

Do you also have the 'furry circle of shame' where the Velcro has ripped hell out of the ceiling carpet?


----------



## K9d (Apr 1, 2013)

No our ceiling is not furry, very jealous of yours. :lol: 

The quilt has both parts of the velcro so I would need to attach one side to the ceiling permanently, I may as well just get a blind and do a better job.

This thread did prompt me to go and have a look at the other roof vents, the one above the kitchen has a built in blind but not the one above the bed, makes sense. :lol:


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Guys and Gals, some seriously great comments and thank you for that. Chris, Do i speak to my local dealer and ask about Nova leisure's blind as this looks like the right one. Im going to measure the opening shortly. I think ill leave Brownhills.... It was my understanding they were a Hymer dealer.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Horlix,

Yes, your local dealer should be able to assist you; as I say Nova are the primary Fiamma importer so the majority of dealers will be account holders with them but ask them to show you the catalogue so you can see what other sizes are available.

Brownhills were Hymer dealers until the end of 2012, when Hymer re-established its network in the UK and you can find the current dealer list; http://www.hymercar.com/en/service-area/find-dealers/?location=&country=GB&radius=100&filter=trader

I believe they were still granted access to the parts system, however I am not certain under what terms i.e. whether parts access was permanent or for an agreed period.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

I called Brownhills today and they have send me a pic of one they say will fit my 660, the opening is 800x500 and it looks similar to the one Rankins posted. Ive put the pic here https://www.facebook.com/pages/Classic-Mercedes-Hymers/454935171277756

Looks right and is £90 with the VAT. i have asked them for a manufacturer name and if it includes a fly screen.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Yup, that's the same as ours (only 60 quid more expensive!)

I think you'll find the fly screen is that little handle on the right. Pull that and the fly screen appears. It clips into the black out blind so you can have it all the way across or half way. 

Good pice of kit. Glad you got there in the end.


----------

